# كيف تتحرك المروحية يمينا ويسارا والى الامام اثناء طيرانها



## العكادي (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بكليهة الهندسة قسم الميكانيكا عندي سؤال عن كيفية تحرك الطائرة المروحية الى اليمين والى اليسار والى الامام وكيفية وقوفها في الهواء دون حراك وجزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة لحركة الطائرة العمودية بأتجاة اليمين واتجاة اليسار... فأقول تنتج هذه الحركة عن حركة المروحة الراسية نفسها في كلا الاتجاهين... اي بميلان العمود الدوار الناقل للحركة الى المروحية الراسية بزاوية الى اليمين مثلا ، فتتحرك الطائرة باتجاة اليمن والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لاتجاة اليسار . وبنفس الفكرة تتحرك الطائرة للامام والى الخلف 
اي ان العمود الدوار الناقل للحركة للمروحية الراسية يتحرك في اربعة اتجاهات .
وبالنسبة لفكرة طيران الطائرة للاعلى والى الاسفل وثباتها او وقوفها في الهواء فهذا ناتج عن زاوية ميلان شفرات المروحة الراسية نفسها فكلما زادت ميلان شفرات المروحية الى حد معين ترتفع الطائرة للاعلى والعكس صحيح .
اتمنى بان اكون وفقت في التوضيح .


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*
اصبـت اخي الكريـم / محمد 

بـارك الله لك و فيـك  

 :smile:​*​


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة مشكور اخي الكريم محمد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الصور دى ان شاء الله توضح الموضوع 

و لو عندك اى استفسار اتفضل


----------

